# Catfish Rigs...



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I was just wondering what type of catfish rigs you guys prefer to use and what conditions are more favorable for which rig. I assume that the two rigs that I use are the slip-rig and the texas-rig. Am I correct in this assumption? Do you guys use other variations of these rigs or totally different rigs?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Slip-Rig?!?!?


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Texas-Rig?!?!?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

your "texas rig" is a standard 3 way rig.the two you use are the most popular.i and others also use a modified 3 way in which you slide a swivel onto the main line,then tie another bigger swivel to the main line below.hook and leader tie to the big swivel and a lighter leader and sinker to the small swivel.this make a sliding 3 way,which lets fish take the bait without resistance,same as the standard slip rig.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Tightliner

Catfish rigs are only limitted by the imagination of the fishermen.
Normally you should rig as simply as possible to catch catfish.

Here are just a few rigs 

Catfish Rigs 

I plan on adding pix of tactical rigs for bank fishermen this winter.
These will include various alternate ways to deliver baits to remote locations.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

The 3-way rig is my favorite. I mostly fish lakes, so the 3-way works great.  I've seen more than a few "modified" 3-way rigs. I still use the basic 1 myself, but I may try a modified floating rig this weekend for fun!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

i like a slip sinker setup, but instead of a swivel i like to use a bead and a bobber stop. I have not had any trouble with it sliping and it is a few less knots i have to tie. But if you have to cast hard then it might not be the best bet.


----------

